# stuchii italian bike ,1935



## walter branche (Jul 31, 2014)

all original campy ,equipped


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2014)

That is a beauty!  With a lot of nice touches- headlight mount, shifter, quick releases....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 1, 2014)

drop dead gorgeous
Do you plan to restore it / touch it up, or just pet it like it is ?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 1, 2014)

*never will be molested*

wipe off with clean cloth , bikes is amazing , no one in there right mind would do anything to this example , thanks wpb


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 1, 2014)

*Question For Walter .......*

*Beautiful machine, Walter !!

Got a question for you ...... please see attachment.


Thank You.*

.............  patric









===========================
===========================


----------



## barracuda (Aug 1, 2014)

I believe that lever releases the chain tension to allow the rider to reach back and change the rear gears. Beautiful bike.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 1, 2014)

barracuda said:


> I believe that lever releases the chain tension to allow the rider to reach back and change the rear gears. Beautiful bike.





*Thank you - barracuda ........  your machine is also very beautiful ...........*


............  patric



=====================
=====================


----------

